# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Ρελέ ράγας

## mtzag

Εχω ενα ρελε ραγας ABB ESB 20-20 20A 250V
και εχει 6 διασυνδεσεις: 1/2/3/4/A1/A2

ειναι περιπου σαν αυτο http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/abb...a/4458201.aspx
μονο που εκει ειναι φαρμακειο η τιμη 14 το πηρα εγω απο ενα μαγαζι...

Θα βαλω πριν απο το πρωτευον ενος μετασχηματιστη φουρνου μικροκυματων ωστε να ανοιγοκλεινω τον μετασχηματιστη.
Θελω να τον ενεργοποιω με 6 εως 12 V DC μεσω ενος mosfet και το mosfet θα το οδηγει ενας μΕ

Πως θα το συνδεσω ?
δηλαδη τι διοδο θα βαλω στο mosfet ?
επισης γιατι εχει 4 διασυνδεσεις (εκτος τις Α1 & Α2 που ειναι για τα κλεινει το ρελε) ειναι για να ανοιγοκλεινεις 2 γραμμες ή ειναι για να ανοιγοκλεινεις την φαση και τον ουδετερο ?

----------


## xrhstosmp

αν εχεις ιδιο με αυτο της φωτο/link τοτε ειναι αδυνατον να το ενεργοποιησεις με 6-12vdc επειδη το πηνιο του συγκεκριμενου ειναι 240vac(230vac κατα τo datasheet)

----------

FILMAN (27-12-16)

----------


## billtsig

καλησπέρα φίλε μου το Α1 & Α2 είναι το πηνίο του ρελε και οι άλλες 4 βίδες είναι οι επαφές του ρελε (1-2 οι normal open) και (r3 - r4) οι κλειστές

----------


## mtzag

τι διοδο θα βαλω στο mosfet ?

Το ενεργοποιησα με 6V DC αναμεσα στις A1 A2 οποτε αυτο λυθηκε.

οι αλλες 4 βιδες δεν καταλαβα ακριβως τι ειναι ...   το ρελε εχει μεσα 2 διακοπτες για 2 ανεξαρτητες γραμμες ? ή 1 διακοπτη για μια γραμμη που κοβουνε φαση και ουδετερο ?

----------


## billtsig

καλησπέρα το ρελε έχει δύο επαφές όταν το ρελε είναι οπλισμένο οι επαφές 1 και 2 έχουν συνέχεια και οι ρ3 ρ4 δεν έχουν ενώ όταν το ρελε είναι σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας οι 1 - 2 δέν έχουν συνέχεια  και οι ρ3 -ρ4 εχουν συνέχεια 

π.σ. στισ επαφές του ρελε θα βάλεις μόνο την φάση

----------

mtzag (11-11-12)

----------


## mtzag

και τι διοδο θα πρεπει να βαλω στο mosfet που θα το οδηγει ?

Το πηνειο εχει 13 ohm αντισταση που ανοιγοκλεινει το ρελε και κλειδωνει το ρελε με 6V DC

----------

geohari (24-12-16)

----------


## geohari

Κααλησπερα.

Εχω τον ιδιο ρελε. 
Θέλω να τον συνδέσω  στον παρακάτω θερμοστάτη, που  στην έξοδο του θέλω να  συνδέσω αντιστάσεις σιλικόνης  σύνολον 300 wat. 

http://www.frigohellas.gr/thermostat...omixanes-20614

καμια  βοηθεια  ευκολη..

----------


## lepouras

δώσε κατευθείαν στην αντίσταση από τον θερμοστάτη. εκτός και αν είναι καμία 12βολτή η αντίσταση οπότε τότε χρειάζεται το ρελε.

----------

FILMAN (27-12-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Αν και παλιά...




> καλησπέρα το ρελε έχει δύο επαφές όταν το ρελε είναι οπλισμένο οι επαφές 1 και 2 έχουν συνέχεια και οι ρ3 ρ4 δεν έχουν ενώ όταν το ρελε είναι σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας οι 1 - 2 δέν έχουν συνέχεια  και οι ρ3 -ρ4 εχουν συνέχεια 
> 
> π.σ. στισ επαφές του ρελε θα βάλεις μόνο την φάση



Εγώ βλέπω ότι έχει δύο N.O. επαφές και όχι μια N.O. και μια N.C.
Τώρα το τί θα κάνει κανείς με την κάθε επαφή αυτό εξαρτάται από τον ίδιο... Πάντως και οι δύο μαζί ανοίγουν ή κλείνουν...




> και τι διοδο θα πρεπει να βαλω στο mosfet που θα το οδηγει ?
> Το πηνειο εχει 13 ohm αντισταση που ανοιγοκλεινει το ρελε και κλειδωνει το ρελε με 6V DC



Αν δουλεύει με 6VDC και έχει 13Ω αντίσταση τότε τραβάει 460mA οπότε μια δίοδος όπως π.χ. η 1Ν4001 που είναι 50V 1A είναι αρκετή. Αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω η ΑΒΒ να έχει ρελέ ράγας με πηνίο 6VDC.




> Εχω τον ιδιο ρελε. 
> Θέλω να τον συνδέσω  στον παρακάτω θερμοστάτη, που  στην έξοδο του θέλω να  συνδέσω αντιστάσεις σιλικόνης  σύνολον 300 wat. 
> 
> http://www.frigohellas.gr/thermostat...omixanes-20614
> 
> καμια  βοηθεια  ευκολη..



Φίλε μου αν οι αντιστάσεις σου είναι για 230V τότε τραβάνε ρεύμα μόνο 1.3Α που θεωρώ απίθανο να μην μπορεί να το δώσει το ενσωματωμένο ρελέ του ηλεκτρονικού θερμοστάτη.

----------


## ghk84

νομίζω κάνει και το ενσωματωμένο ρελε ...

----------

